# Duckweed



## bobtail (9 Jul 2007)

Ok Thats better

 Who'd have thought such a small leaf could contain so much?


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Jul 2007)

All I can see at the moment is an X.

Dave.


----------



## CJ Castle (9 Jul 2007)

Nice Shot... Dave, the pic is also in Bobtail's avatar...


----------

